# New set up, I need input/ advice.



## xXkyndbudXx (Apr 1, 2016)

What's up guys and gals. I know this is the right place to come for advice. I am in the process of getting my set up running again. Just wanted to get some different ideas from you all. My grow space is 34''L X 32" W X 72" H. I have a 600w air cooled hood with an adjustable ballast. I can turn to 50 70 or 100% Looking to get a 400 cfm fan and carbon filter, Gonna exhaust to the op of my closet. I going to pull fresh air from the bottom of the wall out of my bed room, The Intake temp should be about 65-70. My question is do I have enough light for my space and do you think I will be moving enough air?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 1, 2016)

.

IMO

Your right where you want to be.

I use LED's so my only hesitation is cooling that bulb
filtered cool-tube/exhaust?

How stealth do you have to be?  

I hear its near impossible to get a good seal with those cool-tube fixtures and you get a fair amount of smell leak, but again, I use LEDs so this is just what I've read.

:48:


----------



## xXkyndbudXx (Apr 1, 2016)

I would like to keep it some what stealth. Im buliding it within a closet. I was gonna vent it out of the grow box into the top of the closet witch has about a 8 foor celing hight. I need to come up with a good soulition to make a door and figure out how to make it air tight


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 2, 2016)

sounds like you have a great plan to start.  as for the door . it dont need to be air tight as much as it needs to be light proof.  unless your running Co2..my closet door opens into the room and I Velcro along the inside door jam and use Black plastic.  easy to use

How do you plan to set up the light/exhaust/scrubber???  


tcabs


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 2, 2016)

> I hear its near impossible to get a good seal with those cool-tube fixtures and you get a fair amount of smell leak, but again, I use LEDs so this is just what I've read.




This is easy fix .  I use foil tape around the seams. viola leaks sealed
:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2016)

If you have negative pressure within your space, the fact that the cooltube does not seal is not an issue.   However space could be an issue.  I cannot get a 6" cooltube to fit at all well in a 32" x 32" tent that I have.  You may want to look at a smaller air coolable reflector.  

You will not be able to exhaust within the closet space.  You will need to exhaust outside the closet space or it will get too hot.  I simply built a plywood box in my closet that has doors I lift away to tend the plants.  I exhaust into the attic area and then outside. 

 It can be hard to get a closet door to block light.  It needs to be light tight, not air tight.  And it has to be 100 percent light tight.  Even a very small amount of light can cause problems.  Have you considered a tent?


----------



## xXkyndbudXx (Apr 4, 2016)

Pretty much i am wanting to bulid a box within a closet. I can vent it into my attic no prop. With my cool tube set up i have roughly 6-8 inches on each side of my light.


----------



## KSL (Apr 4, 2016)

Are you planning on passive intake?  You only mentioned an exhaust fan, but then you said you want to seal it up airtight, which would prevent passive intake, and require a separate intake fan.


----------



## xXkyndbudXx (Apr 4, 2016)

I will have a vent coming in at the bottom of the wall. I would like to be able to close my door and it seal up and pull a vacuum. It would pull fresh air in. In theory thats how I think it shoud work, keep in mind this is my 1st attempt under this light, I really dont know how hot its going to get. I wanna keep it about 75-80 in the grow space.


----------



## KSL (Apr 4, 2016)

Like *THG* said if you're planning on passive intake you don't need to worry about making the room airtight.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 5, 2016)

You can certainly build a box within your closet--that is what I did.  You will need seperate doors on this box however, as a closet door will never seal out 100% of the light.  I am heading back to Idaho sometime tomorrow.  I will try and remember to snap a pic of my closet.  I made it out of 1/2" plywood and painted the interior with flat white paint.  I used this as my vegging space for many years and also did a small scrog grow once that I ran all the way from clone through flowering.  

You will not want to vent directly into the attic though unless you have a whole house attic fan up there somewhere to exhaust that hot moist air out.  Exhausting directly into the attic and not exhausting it out of the attic can cause mold.

By the time I got fittings on the ends of the cool tube, I found that I could barely fit it into a 32" space.  I ended up putting it in diagonally so it would fit and I could get ducting on the tube.  I don't think I could have ever gotten a carbon fer in there.  You are correct in that a passive inlet and active exhaust is the best--this is what creates the negative pressure.  How hot the space gets will depend on the fan you use and the temps of the incoming air.  If the incoming air is not cool enough, it will not cool your space.  I always pulled air from my crawl space, which stays cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter.  I also run my flowering lights at night.  This helps with heat issues in the summer and cold issues in the winter.

And no matter how well you believe that you plan your space, you will be making changes to it as you gain more knowledge and experience.  Also as we get better products and methods of growing, you will want to try this or that.  So expect that and embrace it.  A grow room is not a static thing.


----------



## xXkyndbudXx (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for all the input. I really appreciate it. I will snap some pics later this eveni g to show you guys what i have going on.


----------



## fortphoenix (Apr 7, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> If you have negative pressure within your space, the fact that the cooltube does not seal is not an issue.   However space could be an issue.  I cannot get a 6" cooltube to fit at all well in a 32" x 32" tent that I have.  You may want to look at a smaller air coolable reflector.



unless he could find got something like the big kahuna that has the adjustable a/c flanges that can go horizontal or smoke-stacked but i agree, i have a tent similar in size and i feel like he'd need like a 20" long reflector to make the AC work. luckily the tent i have is only for veg so i have filtered air coming from my attic, through my light and into the tent.. the fan is connected to a temp switch controller to keep the temps right


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2016)

Looking forward to your pics.  

Most people are not going to be able to _pull_ air from the attic as it will most often be way way too hot or way way too cold.  Attic temps can get to 150 during a hot summer day and way down below freezing in the winter.


----------

